

Ask HN: what are the good places to find a web graphic designer? - snowfox

I just release my MVP beta bamrang.com.  Everyone tells me it looks terrible (and I agree ;P).  I need to find a designer.<p>I can&#x27;t pay big bucks for it and have no experience working with a graphic designer before.  But where to find one that is &quot;good enough&quot;?  One that is willing to customize instead of giving me a standard template like those on Themeforest.  What is the ballpark figure I should be looking at?  Is it normal for a designer to keep all the IPs of a design, even if it is done for a customer?  How these things work?
======
zachlatta
If I were you I'd start with something from Themeforest or similar. 99.99% of
your users will never know and it'll make your website look much more
professional.

~~~
Anonymous238
Agreed. Go buy a cheap template, and set it up in an afternoon. If the site
begins to gain traction and has potential, then invest in something a little
more customized. This only applies if the design and layout of your site isn't
one of the main selling factors.

I mean, if you're setting up a blog, and people are going to love it because
of your incredible sense of humor and unique style of writing, then a template
is perfect to get up and running. If your site is about food recipes, where
there's a million sites as competition, but you've thought out a unique method
of navigating and displaying them to users, then you need a custom solution
right out of the gate.

~~~
snowfox
Thanks both of you! That's what I am going to do. Get a theme and rebuild the
landing page.

------
3stripe
I think your copy needs some work too... I just skim read the page and still
have no idea what Bamrang does.

Replacing "Help Make The World A Little More Accountable" with something more
specific might be a good place to start.

Also, too much text for a homepage... I guess some of this falls under the
remit of the graphic design... because you need to demonstrate visually what
your product does.

Good luck!

PS. I am also a graphic designer... [http://www.greig.cc](http://www.greig.cc)

------
andrewhillman
dribbble. Have someone do a .psd, then bring it to a xhtml chop shop for
little money. Simple yet effective.

